# Rate or Hate, MED-TECH Solutions.



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

*MED-TECH Solutions*​
I Rate it! 4070.18%I'd avoid it!1729.82%


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Do you rate MED-TECH Solutions? Or would you avoid it?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> Do you rate MED-TECH Solutions? Or would you avoid it?


There var was ok when I used it last year, but there are far too many stories of floaters in their oils for me! Lol


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> There var was ok when I used it last year, but there are far too many stories of floaters in their oils for me! Lol


Really? Jesus.. that really is bad! My Test 400 by them is squeaky clean.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> Really? Jesus.. that really is bad! My Test 400 by them is squeaky clean.


Not good is it! I mean everone makes mistakes from time to time but still.....plenty of other labs out there to choose from.

I have now found one I really get on well with so I'll stick with them for now


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not good is it! I mean everone makes mistakes from time to time but still.....plenty of other labs out there to choose from.
> 
> I have now found one I really get on well with so I'll stick with them for now


Yeah fair play mate, it is smart to avoid a lab you have had an unpleasent experience with. I used some KeiFei bio research co. products once & lets just say i'll defo never be using them again.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

The floaters thing sounds like Chinese whispers to me.. ie one person posts a pic up, another person says 'I heard loads of floaters'.. another person reads that then writes it etc etc!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Im using there test e 300 at 900mg pw with there deca at 600mg pw, 6 weeks in and its spot on mate


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

And I'm 100% sure there was no floater nonsense in the vials


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

CutAndStack said:


> Really? Jesus.. that really is bad! My Test 400 by them is squeaky clean.


Don't reply like what you've heard is fact. I've said before that sometimes gear crystallises and people assume it's dirty gear when all it takes is warming up. Moral of the story: trust your source and don't listen to biased opinions on boards without an open mind.

Bloody hell, I am well wise innit.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> Don't reply like what you've heard is fact. I've said before that sometimes gear crystallises and people assume it's dirty gear when all it takes is warming up. Moral of the story: trust your source and don't listen to biased opinions on boards without an open mind.
> 
> Bloody hell, I am well wise innit.


The pics I saw weren't crystallised gear!! Black floaters mate!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> The pics I saw weren't crystallised gear!! Black floaters mate!


Is that 100% confirmation? I am not experienced enough to tell the difference from a photo.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> Is that 100% confirmation? I am not experienced enough to tell the difference from a photo.


LOL well it's enough to put me off! I have never had black swimmers in any of my gear before! :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL well it's enough to put me off! I have never had black swimmers in any of my gear before! :lol:


If you did find a floater, would you still use it? I've seen guys on here that have. To me it is utter madness, but maybe madness comes with age and desperation.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> If you did find a floater, would you still use it? I've seen guys on here that have. To me it is utter madness, but maybe madness comes with age and desperation.


Would I fcuk! :lol: I'd throw it away


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> The pics I saw weren't crystallised gear!! Black floaters mate!


And? If you look close enough many vials of gear will have a tiny spec or so, a tiny black spec. I have a sharp eye so always notice when I closely examine them up against the light. It's usually part of the formula I think (mild crash?). Not sure of the ins and outs but when you warm it up or roll it in your hands it will clear so it's clearly NOT something that is NOT supposed to be in there!

People worry too much, would be interested in knowing the amount of gear out there that would cause you an infection. Probably under 1%, probably under 0.1% if you don't go to ridiculous sources, do your homework and stick with a good lab.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not good is it! I mean everone makes mistakes from time to time but still.....plenty of other labs out there to choose from.
> 
> I have now found one I really get on well with so I'll stick with them for now


Hmmm wonder which one that is then lol tell ya what bud the test has really kicked me this week, goes on the rated list for sure!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ive seen pics of numerous labs with bits in, i would say its bound to happen from time to time for ugl. not that i take much notice of the pics to be honest, ive not had any bits in viles from any ugl so far, rohm, med tec, gobal britanic, gb pharm, lixus no bits and long may it continue. i would say if i see it with my own eyes i would be put off a bit though


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

using there T400 no black bits in it decent gains but constant PIP from it.

used there PCT caps last cycle and they did the trick.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

also using there adex and used it last time and had no bother on the gyno front


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Using there Tren Hex and Anavar now. Liking it alot. Had a fair whack of their stuff between myself and my two brothers.. Not had any complaints or floaters.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Ive seen 1 reported case of bits in vials. He kept using the vial and was fine.
> 
> Since then all Ive seen is guys saying 'loads of guys have had stuff in their vials'
> 
> Chinese whispers lol


Same as. People have a tendancy to regurgitate information on the internet. Makes them sound more knowledgeable. I have used this stuff and I like it. Thats the opinion of someone with first hand expirence. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

NPP and Tren Ace lol.. Should be fun. Im looking forward to trying the Med Blend 500 when it's time to bulk. 10ml of that a week should put a few lbs on


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm looking forward to getting a couple of the blends in as well med blend 450 looks good


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> Yeah fair play mate, it is smart to avoid a lab you have had an unpleasent experience with. I used some KeiFei bio research co. products once & lets just say i'll defo never be using them again.


nothing wrong with keifei bio gear sustabolin and deca 300 is the best gear ive used for many years i know at least 10 people on the same gear and the gains are fantastic yes ita an ugl but manufactured under gmp i know as my mate went out to the lab in person in china and bought 1000 vials of deca and 1000 vials of sus

give it a year and everyone will be banging on about how good it is


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

does anyone know if med tech has been faked?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wanted to add btw I also have a vial of their test e but have not used it. No floaters at all.

The only thing I've seen constantly mentioned by people who have been using it (ie NOT 'my mate said it had floaters' or 'I've seen people round here saying they have floaters' :whistling: ) is that the PIP is quite bad. Must be something they use but definitely people are talking about getting consistent PIP from it, in fact a person a few posts above this has said just that.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dj case said:


> nothing wrong with keifei bio gear sustabolin and deca 300 is the best gear ive used for many years i know at least 10 people on the same gear and the gains are fantastic yes ita an ugl but manufactured under gmp i know as my mate went out to the lab in person in china and bought 1000 vials of deca and 1000 vials of sus
> 
> give it a year and everyone will be banging on about how good it is


Lol what a blatant load of lab whoring tosh


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol what a blatant load of lab whoring tosh


Say it like it is tiny :thumb:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

why would a UGL go to the effort of GMP certification


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> why would a UGL go to the effort of GMP certification


I dont no why would a UGL go to the effort of GMP certification


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> I dont no why would a UGL go to the effort of GMP certification


they wouldn't hence my rhetorical question



dj case said:


> nothing wrong with keifei bio gear sustabolin and deca 300 is the best gear ive used for many years i know at least 10 people on the same gear and the gains are fantastic yes ita an ugl but manufactured under gmp i know as my mate went out to the lab in person in china and bought 1000 vials of deca and 1000 vials of sus
> 
> give it a year and everyone will be banging on about how good it is


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm currently on them dbol and the packaging looks crap and was sceptical as it says 15mg tabs but there doing the job


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Great to hear all the feedback lads & thanks a lot for voting!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Am suprised ony one person said avoid


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What's GMP certification?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am running a cycle which started off all from med-tech. Med-tech dbol, adex and test e 300. The pip from the test was fcuking awful! No joke. My glutes would swell up like mad, and form lumps which were still agony come the next jab week. I did my right quad once and couldn't walk for 5 days. I could hardly get up and down stairs. Was really getting me down.

The dbol was ace, gained over a stone during my 5 week kick start which has all stayed now three weeks after the dbol was finished and as of now I haven't grown a pair of boyboobies so the adex seems g2g. Iv read many positive things about their var, so I'd say med-tech are g2g for orals and defo one to avoid for test. I'm using pro-Chen test 300 with zero pip


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I am running a cycle which started off all from med-tech. Med-tech dbol, adex and test e 300. The pip from the test was fcuking awful! No joke. My glutes would swell up like mad, and form lumps which were still agony come the next jab week. I did my right quad once and couldn't walk for 5 days. I could hardly get up and down stairs. Was really getting me down.
> 
> The dbol was ace, gained over a stone during my 5 week kick start which has all stayed now three weeks after the dbol was finished and as of now I haven't grown a pair of boyboobies so the adex seems g2g. Iv read many positive things about their var, so I'd say med-tech are g2g for orals and defo one to avoid for test. I'm using pro-Chen test 300 with zero pip


Thanks for the detailed review dude, i have there test 400 which i'm starting next week once i have this cast off my arm. Hopefully the PIP isnt too bad! I suffered this before though (the swelling/not being able to walk) when using "KeiFei Bio Research Co." & the pain was devastating..


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

GMP is good manufacturing practise its like an international manufacturing certification used in medical and pharmaceutical industry aswel as others.

Basicly means its manufactured in the right conditions to the right specification with the correct quality controls etc etc.

the pip off the T400 is bad but not debilitating more just an ache but it does take a while to ease off it normally goes a day or two before the next jab then its full circle again ,iv had no lumps form from it


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My main sourse only really deals in med-tech stuff, and I have to say I've had no problems with them,

I've some of there dbol I'm starting this week in fact...

the pip from there test (and to a lesser extent there lean gain) stings a bit, couple of days and it's down to a dull ache then gone,

I admit there packaging doesn't do them any favours but I'm happy with the product.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> Thanks for the detailed review dude, i have there test 400 which i'm starting next week once i have this cast off my arm. Hopefully the PIP isnt too bad! I suffered this before though (the swelling/not being able to walk) when using "KeiFei Bio Research Co." & the pain was devastating..


I didn't get any pip from there test 400 nothing at all or any gains really for that matter :laugh:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I got some black stuff in my oil I just shake it up and use it anyway never gave me a problem.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Little stu said:


> I'm currently on them dbol and the packaging looks crap and was sceptical as it says 15mg tabs but there doing the job


What dose are you doing with them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> What dose are you doing with them if you don't mind me asking?


usually 30-40 mg will give good results.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think the floater thing is bollox also iv seen many threads on floaters in multible ugl labs, even 1 guy saying his gear (not mec-tech) had floaters in it then the next day they were gone, if it was particles they would be constantly there, also raws arnt 100% pure there 98% and we don't no what the other 2% is, and that's if its straight from a legit lab of which there's only a few main labs in china producing raws all the endless amounts of china sources buy from them (middle men), if a middle man supplier gets the raws and bashes it so purity is less (of which we will never no) how do we no what its been mixed with to reduce the purity but still weight the same, and then once mixed with solvents what reactions the extra buffers and what ever solvents mix a ugl decides to use, all the gear is filtered from ugls so nothing can get in the vial and I'm sure ugls arnt going to use dirty vials after the effort and cash has been made and spent producing the stuff. Yes no1 gets it right 100% of the time but there is endless threads on probably every lab about floaters in there gear across the forums now. When I started reading them I checked my deca and was sure I could se white hair like floaters but check 30mins later and there was nothing, sounds to me its just a trick of the light reflections? Maybe small crashes if the gears been left standing a while then once rolled around checking it out it goes away?? I doubt its dirt or particles or hair of the guy who mixed it lol


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I think the floater thing is bollox also iv seen many threads on floaters in multible ugl labs, even 1 guy saying his gear (not mec-tech) had floaters in it then the next day they were gone, if it was particles they would be constantly there, also raws arnt 100% pure there 98% and we don't no what the other 2% is, and that's if its straight from a legit lab of which there's only a few main labs in china producing raws all the endless amounts of china sources buy from them (middle men), if a middle man supplier gets the raws and bashes it so purity is less (of which we will never no) how do we no what its been mixed with to reduce the purity but still weight the same, and then once mixed with solvents what reactions the extra buffers and what ever solvents mix a ugl decides to use, all the gear is filtered from ugls so nothing can get in the vial and I'm sure ugls arnt going to use dirty vials after the effort and cash has been made and spent producing the stuff. Yes no1 gets it right 100% of the time but there is endless threads on probably every lab about floaters in there gear across the forums now. When I started reading them I checked my deca and was sure I could se white hair like floaters but check 30mins later and there was nothing, sounds to me its just a trick of the light reflections? Maybe small crashes if the gears been left standing a while then once rolled around checking it out it goes away?? I doubt its dirt or particles or hair of the guy who mixed it lol


Nice read mate  IMO when someone gets floaters in there gear(eg black partacles/hairs) it is because the supplier OR the suppliers, supplier has tampered with it.. I have never found particles in my gear.. and i have used my share lol.


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

the pip from this test400 is shocking.... :-s


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

timmturner said:


> the pip from this test400 is shocking.... :-s


is it really bad mate? what sensation have you experienced? Aches, dead leg etc..


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

Found there test 400 almost painless personally.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Britishbeef said:


> Found there test 400 almost painless personally.


Same and gainless aswell but with al this hype think i might get another vial and do a ml a week on top of what ever i take for my next cycle think isis 400 or test prop


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone tried there short acting test tren mast yet? Or or winstrol and there eq?


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

I've used there mast prop and tren ace but not tried there lean gain mix yet. Heard good reports tho.

Loved the mast but felt there tren ace could of been stronger was only on 200mg per week of tren tho which was enough for my short fuse.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anyone tried there lean extreme looks a good blend 4ml eod would be nice....

Lean extreme 1ml -

50mg test prop,

50mg mast prop,

50mg tren ace,

50mg primo


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

stone14 said:


> I think the floater thing is bollox also iv seen many threads on floaters in multible ugl labs, even 1 guy saying his gear (not mec-tech) had floaters in it then the next day they were gone, if it was particles they would be constantly there, also raws arnt 100% pure there 98% and we don't no what the other 2% is, and that's if its straight from a legit lab of which there's only a few main labs in china producing raws all the endless amounts of china sources buy from them (middle men), if a middle man supplier gets the raws and bashes it so purity is less (of which we will never no) how do we no what its been mixed with to reduce the purity but still weight the same, and then once mixed with solvents what reactions the extra buffers and what ever solvents mix a ugl decides to use, all the gear is filtered from ugls so nothing can get in the vial and I'm sure ugls arnt going to use dirty vials after the effort and cash has been made and spent producing the stuff. Yes no1 gets it right 100% of the time but there is endless threads on probably every lab about floaters in there gear across the forums now. When I started reading them I checked my deca and was sure I could se white hair like floaters but check 30mins later and there was nothing, sounds to me its just a trick of the light reflections? Maybe small crashes if the gears been left standing a while then once rolled around checking it out it goes away?? I doubt its dirt or particles or hair of the guy who mixed it lol


no bro there was a black floatert in mine is was like the white ones you get but black. I just shook it up and jabbed it anyway. no probs but it defo was there as I remember it being stuck to the side of the vial.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> no bro there was a black floatert in mine is was like the white ones you get but black. I just shook it up and jabbed it anyway. no probs but it defo was there as I remember it being stuck to the side of the vial.


was it an unopened vial when you seen it dude?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yea I got it with the cap on. was a pro series vial orange top with mts.

it is direct from the lab.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Anyone tried there short acting test tren mast yet??


Yes


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

huge monguss said:


> Yes


whats pips etc like? i like the look of there lean extreme iv just noticed it today 50mg/ml each of:

test p

mast p

tren a

primo


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> whats pips etc like? i like the look of there lean extreme iv just noticed it today 50mg/ml each of:
> 
> test p
> 
> ...


Dont know tbh i was stacking it with tripple en and test 400 still got 10ml in the old draw might have a 1ml and let ya know lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

huge monguss said:


> Dont know tbh i was stacking it with tripple en and test 400 still got 10ml in the old draw might have a 1ml and let ya know lol


i facny lean extreme at 4ml eod :innocent:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i facny lean extreme at 4ml eod :innocent:


Haha well let is know how you get on its pritty much al my source is stocking atm dont no why i didnt really rate it still got some though so will bang it in with the next cycle


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just finishing my dnp off then its lean bulk on thats sort of blend, the added primo has is defo winning me over over other ttm blends atm lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> just finishing my dnp off then its lean bulk on thats sort of blend, the added primo has is defo winning me over over other ttm blends atm lol


That's if they actually add the primo at all! :whistling:


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's if they actually add the primo at all! :whistling:


Why wouldn't they? Dork.


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Dont know tbh i was stacking it with tripple en and test 400 still got 10ml in the old draw might have a 1ml and let ya know lol


Haha! This tickled me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's if they actually add the primo at all! :whistling:


i agree with that lol


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lol what a blatant load of lab whoring tosh


WHAT COS I HAVE AN OPINION IF YOU WANT TO COME TO LEICESTER FOR A FACE TO FACE GIVE ME A SHOUT AND LOOKING AT YOUR POST YOU KNOW **** ALL AND TALK ****


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

dj case said:


> WHAT COS I HAVE AN OPINION IF YOU WANT TO COME TO LEICESTER FOR A FACE TO FACE GIVE ME A SHOUT AND LOOKING AT YOUR POST YOU KNOW **** ALL AND TALK ****


 :nono:


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

dj case said:


> WHAT COS I HAVE AN OPINION IF YOU WANT TO COME TO LEICESTER FOR A FACE TO FACE GIVE ME A SHOUT AND LOOKING AT YOUR POST YOU KNOW **** ALL AND TALK ****


Don't let it bother you pal, i appreciate your review.. it is always good to hear other peoples opinions and experiences. Funny you are from Leicester too, you prob got your stuff off same guy as me.. JW lol


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Used the dbol, not sure about the dose, i usually balloon on dbol but didn't with theirs.

Adex - didnt work for me

..horses for courses, a UGL after all like the rest of em.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

theres always one eh and yes mate the same guy jw or willy wonka as i call him now lol have you tried the keifei gear yourself?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> Why wouldn't they? Dork.


Lol pr**k! It was a light hearted joke! You obviously took that to heart!

I wonder why!........Pmsl


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol pr**k! It was a light hearted joke! You obviously took that to heart!
> 
> I wonder why!........Pmsl


is it me or is there some bigtime c0ck jockeys on here mate? i thoughtit was a friendly forum seems to be full of cyber hard men giving it the beans they prob still live at there mum and dads house and use the tinternet when there out cashing there pensions mostly on a tuesday i think

if anyone wants a bare fist fight give me a bell 07512041520 and leave me a message and ill sort it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Any one used HCG from med tech?


----------



## Cann (Jun 13, 2012)

Can someone PM me the MED-TECH Solutions email or source?

Thank you!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cann said:


> Can someone PM me the MED-TECH Solutions email or source?
> 
> Thank you!!


Yeah ok! Lol

You can't ask for sources! If only it was that easy


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

RATE !


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

I started the test 400 yesterday, no PIP to complain about. A little soreness but its not uncomfortable. I'll keep everyone posted about gains.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Using there exrreme lean, did comment saying no pip, 4lot of inj yest in my glutes and sore as fuk today, legs for next few inj i think...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

But up about 6lb already


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well im coming to the end of my cycle 1st vial of T400 smooth and painfree 2nd vial like injecting acid 4 day dead leg each time 3rd vial smooth and painfree again.

Speaking to others using there T400 its the same story its hit and miss but overall wethere painfull or not the stuff works.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone used their Arimidex?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

there extreme lean is great, iv got about 40ml left, weight hasnt went up much but im lean bulking so more concerned about how i look on this 1 than weight gain, and coming st8 off a 3month bulk onto this i wasnt expecting weight gain anyway, im using more for definition, hardening etc etc for the summer lol, defo the best shape iv been in in my life so it all good, would defo use again. :thumb:

will cruise till winter after this and run test/deca/oxy, dono what ugl yet tho...... test will be pharma tho.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure mine must of been fake then or well underdosed


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

huge monguss said:


> Sure mine must of been fake then or well underdosed


what did you use m8?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> what did you use m8?


t400, tripple en and lean gain


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive been offered this lean gain - any more reviews of it guys?


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Not used any MedTech but heard positive things from freinds that have.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

CutAndStack said:


> I started the test 400 yesterday, no PIP to complain about. A little soreness but its not uncomfortable. I'll keep everyone posted about gains.


Hows it going then mate?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone rate there tren?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Anyone rate there tren?


Il let u know as just started their lean gain rip blend


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate the ammount of particles and dust that they have floating in the oil.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Best I've used.


Cheers for the reply anab0lic  It's a toss up between med-tech and isis


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Best I've used.


Second that.Only ROHM comes close


----------



## Ice_Man (Nov 1, 2009)

any more reviews? thinking of trying big and full


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> Cheers for the reply anab0lic  It's a toss up between med-tech and isis


Isis any day out of the two, highly recommend the lab.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

used their leangain for 6 weeks, then PC one rip for 7 weeks, was awesome

very different though, like the leangain made me ultra horny but one rip kind of kills ur dick lol


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not impressed with there test-e at all. Was a painless injection but I'm not convinced there was any test in it after switching from prochem test e due to my supplier letting me down. Felt great on pro chem then when I started the medtech I felt like I had crashed.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

highly rate and will use again defo, all labs are normally great when they 1st come out tho, time will tell if these are a keeper.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> used their leangain for 6 weeks, then PC one rip for 7 weeks, was awesome
> 
> very different though, like the leangain made me ultra horny but one rip kind of kills ur dick lol


i used there lean-extreme and by far the best aas iv ever used, it was at 4ml eod tho with wc eq and winstrol, but it defo blew my socks off lol thej again total mg was 4.5g ew i think 4.5g of any aas would do that to you lol :rolleye:

got me in the best shape ever which has lead me to belive that more actually is better


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i used there lean-extreme and by far the best aas iv ever used, it was at 4ml eod tho with wc eq and winstrol, but it defo blew my socks off lol thej again total mg was 4.5g ew i think 4.5g of any aas would do that to you lol :rolleye:
> 
> got me in the best shape ever which has lead me to belive that more actually is better


lol holy ****, i was only pushin 700 a week


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i used there lean-extreme and by far the best aas iv ever used, it was at 4ml eod tho with wc eq and winstrol, but it defo blew my socks off lol thej again total mg was 4.5g ew i think 4.5g of any aas would do that to you lol :rolleye:
> 
> got me in the best shape ever which has lead me to belive that more actually is better


hahaha respect for telling it how it is. What's contained in their lean extreme?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Used there Tren E at a ml a week an it was bananas.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Used there Tren E at a ml a week an it was bananas.


I'm running the same dose and lab right now, on week 2. When should I expect to go ape sh!t?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in to week 3 of a MedTech Anavar going good


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Im a fan of their stuff but their growth doesnt agree with me - red patches and lumps.....not for me


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i just noticed a floater in one of my bsi test enan..it looks like fluff, it is about the size of small grain of rice lol


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i used med tech solutions test 400..it has a box, the hologram has mts and then the med tech solutions written mulitple times behind it, a blue top with mts..all of it looks good but with the acetate and prop in it u'd know a few days after at most but pinned the other day and nothing?? just did bsi test enan though


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Used med tech, don't rate at all.

Know a couple of lads who rate / whore them a bit but they are resellers.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

hate


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone rate the Stanavar tabs? (winny50mg/anavar50mg)


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Prefer it over pro-chem

Love the stuff


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

And the whole floater thing is such bullsh1t

How many pictures have people seen of oils with stuff in it?

Maybe one? Then everyone else yeah I heard they have floaters in

Surely you check your oils before buying anyway especially when there clear vials


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i have med tech stuff with the hologram, box, mts lid everything and it is fake ...i always suspected there was nothing in it, i remember when i got sustanon pharma andi had fake apex stuff they smell and consistency of both fakes where the same and the legit stuff all had a certain texture and smell...as soon as i saw the med tech i was immediately suspicious but i now pretty much know it is fake 100% because i found out the guy who is selling is the same guy who has does nothing but sell fakes for years and someone who knows him that is a friend of mine told me not to pin it because it is fake and everyone using the stuff has made no gains there is tonnes of the stuff around this way they must be good copies if there are such a thing..doubt that tho


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah but.. no but..


----------



## Rh1n0 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have recently purchased the blend 500 and jabbed it twice now in each cheek. I am getting allot of soreness and the pain is bad. Please advise


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

never tried it, but gets more negative reviews than positive around the midlands.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> never tried it, but gets more negative reviews than positive around the midlands.


seems to be down to areas lol...i'm in south wales and everyone i know that has ever used it says there is no test or compound in it at all, and it has the holograms, the mts lids, the bos, everything can't be fakes of a not exactly great lab got photos of the vials too


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> seems to be down to areas lol...i'm in south wales and everyone i know that has ever used it says there is no test or compound in it at all, and it has the holograms, the mts lids, the bos, everything can't be fakes of a not exactly great lab got photos of the vials too


Are there any visual signs to look out for with the fakes of these, just picked up some tri-tren from a well known source in cardiff


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

ilovewales said:


> Are there any visual signs to look out for with the fakes of these, just picked up some tri-tren from a well known source in cardiff


 here are some pics of stuff that looked legit but where crap....these have everything they should have even the box


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> here are some pics of stuff that looked legit but where crap....these have everything they should have even the box
> View attachment 116811
> View attachment 116812
> View attachment 116811


Here is mine:

god i hope this isnt fake LOL


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> here are some pics of stuff that looked legit but where crap....these have everything they should have even the box
> View attachment 116811
> View attachment 116812
> View attachment 116811


Your really going out of your way to say this stuff is bunk. We get it your stuff is bunk, 5 posts later mate. Round your way must be being faked alot, but this definitely is not the case elsewhere.

I know loads who are on it and cant rate it high enough.

Moral of the story, if you in Wales area id stay away from Medtech to be on safe side


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

ulster_timbo said:


> Your really going out of your way to say this stuff is bunk. We get it your stuff is bunk, 5 posts later mate. Round your way must be being faked alot, but this definitely is not the case elsewhere.
> 
> I know loads who are on it and cant rate it high enough.
> 
> Moral of the story, if you in Wales area id stay away from Medtech to be on safe side


and the other guy that commented said the midlands, and the whole point of the forum is to share opinions and point out crap stuff


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

CutAndStack said:


> Yeah fair play mate, it is smart to avoid a lab you have had an unpleasent experience with. I used some KeiFei bio research co. products once & lets just say i'll defo never be using them again.


How comes mate? Iv used loads of their stuff and thought it was good quality.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The test prop I had recently was good to go. No problems.


----------



## Alright john (Apr 28, 2013)

I am using there HGH - tren A - test 300

Just started the cycle The tren sides are text book so I assume it's not underdosed


----------



## Alright john (Apr 28, 2013)

ilovewales said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> god i hope this isnt fake LOL
> 
> ...


The colours of the packaging are totally different to mine

Which doesn't mean a lot but it's a fact.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ran Med tech Test 400. Did what its supposed to do a good lab imo [no affiliate]


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Legit med tech is pretty damn good IMO. Some fakes around the north though apparently.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Alot of dodge med techs near me at the moment so people at the gym are saying


----------



## SnowdonSafc (Jun 27, 2012)

Been on Med-tech Solutions Test400 for about 5 weeks now and got cellulitis infection twice!! I think the gears dodgy...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Starting their stanabol 50mg this weekend so I'll review them in due course..


----------

